# Dug Shaft and Globe



## ChrisP1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello All,
 
As promised...here are some pictures of the miniature shaft and globe that I recently dug up.  They are not the greatest shots, but you get the idea.  As you can imagine it took my breath away when I found it!
 
Enjoy!
Chris


----------



## ChrisP1 (Mar 18, 2014)

one more pic...


----------



## fer_de_lance (Mar 18, 2014)

Chris,   Congrats! . If you should ever want to entertain offers for it, I would be interested.                                    Tim


----------



## botlguy (Mar 18, 2014)

WOW ! !  That is TERRIFIC. Thanks for sharing those pix.


----------



## ChrisP1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks Tim and Jim,  

Definitely the highlight of my bottle collection so far and not something I would part with.  I am lucky enough to live in a area and on property that was settled in the early 1600's.  I have a pancake and several mallets that I have dug in my yard that I am hoping to find the rest of...  I now have access to GPR that I am hoping will help me do just that.

ChrisP


----------



## 2find4me (Mar 18, 2014)

SWEET bottle!  Digging mallets in your own backyard would be amazing, do you own a lot of land?


----------



## ChrisP1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi Sharon,

No,  just 3/4 acre but I live along what was called the Old King's Highway or the main road and all of the orginal English lots were here.  The house next door dates to 1649...

Chris


----------



## 2find4me (Mar 18, 2014)

Wow, bet there is a lot of buried history to find


----------



## ChrisP1 (Mar 18, 2014)

sure... a spoon from the 1680's, pipes, pottery, and lots more....


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey Chris,nice pick up,that had to be about the most awesome feeling finding something this old. You say you are a bottle newb is it because of this find?  I assume the Dutch were in your neighborhood first not the English. Any evidence found to back that up. You saw the link to my website on the other post you checked in on.  http://historical-american-glass.com/new-york-state-early-glass.html  The Dutch were making glass for a long time not too far away from your house. I would love to put pictures of your bottle into my website including the dig if you would like.. Let me know if you would want to do that.Thanks for posting this!!


----------



## ChrisP1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi Steve,

It was amazing and I will never forget it...

I did see your post previously...loved the map especially. All of your posts are amazing. As far as I know there were no Dutch out here on the East End. Southold is the first English colony in NY (1640). Most of the things I find in my yard are English although there is some German stoneware and a little Delft (all really typical colonial material in keeping with Hume's "Artifacts of colonial America"). As far as the Newb label I put that in when I first joined because I was always into pottery and never bottles. Now that I have moved into the bottles and done some research, especially on the earlier stuff, I may be able to remove that although my recent purchase of those mallets may argue otherwise. 

I may want to post the dig although I would need to find the other pics. 

I have many other sites to dig but I don't think I will find anything that early. I will surely post what I find.

ChrisP


----------



## luckiest (Mar 18, 2014)

wow! that's just amazing.congratulations.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 19, 2014)

What an incredible find!  Good for you, Chris and thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## fer_de_lance (Mar 19, 2014)

Chris,        Your find has got to be my favorite thus far of following this site. I couldn't help myself but to ask if it was on the market. Please continue to post your finds whether it be bottles or pottery.                                                  Tim                                                                





			
				ChrisP1 said:
			
		

> Thanks Tim and Jim,
> 
> Definitely the highlight of my bottle collection so far and not something I would part with. I am lucky enough to live in a area and on property that was settled in the early 1600's. I have a pancake and several mallets that I have dug in my yard that I am hoping to find the rest of... I now have access to GPR that I am hoping will help me do just that.
> 
> ChrisP


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 19, 2014)

Chris, I am sure you know the value of these...but in case you don't...the full size shaft and globe in the most recent Glass Works Auction is up to $9,500.  An incredible and historical find, especially considering that it was dug in the US!  Wow...just wow.


----------



## ChrisP1 (Mar 19, 2014)

I appreciate all the replies and feedback on this...the only bad thing is I don't imagine I will never be able top this. I guess it's all down hill from here! 

Chris


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Mar 20, 2014)

That is one amazing find, congratulations.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 20, 2014)

ChrisP1 said:
			
		

> I appreciate all the replies and feedback on this...the only bad thing is I don't imagine I will ever be able top this. I guess it's all down hill from here!
> 
> Chris


Winos tend to repeat themselves Chris,there is another one nearby probably a few more he didn't just toss this one away....and who is to say it was a him, might be the maiden of the house maybe she wasnt a tea toatler after all......Look about 5 feet away from that one there is another one.....


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 20, 2014)

Chris  they are beautyful and can be enjoyed for the rest of your life.  I have collected for over 76 years and it is a great hobby and interesting to study how they were made.  RED M>


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm guessing that was state sanctioned and maybe supervised, I see all the tools of the trade that should be used.If so did you get to keep it? If not, good job! You done it right. Some may have crammed a shovel down without thinking it through.That's a nice piece of history!!!


----------



## ChrisP1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey Eric, Just me in my yard...once a scientist always a scientist I guess...a closet archaeologist is more like it. One trick that I use to dig...not sure if I'm the only one to think of this, but it seemed obvious to me after I couldn't find a strong enough plastic had trowel...is PVC cut at an oblique angle.  See below. These are great because you can use different diameters and different lengths for leverage, etc.  They worked like a charm for this dig and, as you can see, the bottle was not damaged.   Chris


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 29, 2014)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that was state sanctioned and maybe supervised, I see all the tools of the trade that should be used.If so did you get to keep it? If not, good job! You done it right. Some may have crammed a shovel down without thinking it through.That's a nice piece of history!!!



What you talking about Willis?


----------

